# Girlfriend says p's might have laid eggs



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

sh*t, perfect timing....I though my piranhas were acting kinda funny. Well when I called home to talk to my girl the other night she said there were 2 rows of little orange balls on bottom of the tank. Thats the best description I got outta it, could they be p eggs? I cant see them for myself I am deployed right now. Anyone got any ideas how I should handle this?


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Rgr_mo said:


> sh*t, perfect timing....I though my piranhas were acting kinda funny. Well when I called home to talk to my girl the other night she said there were 2 rows of little orange balls on bottom of the tank. Thats the best description I got outta it, could they be p eggs? I cant see them for myself I am deployed right now. Anyone got any ideas how I should handle this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like they are eggs to me.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

you got eggs


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Could be piranha eggs? Possibly....

Two rows???? P's are egg scaterrers. They dont lay eggs in rows.... Theres a possibility that some eggs could have been eaten and what looks like two rows is whats left of the spawn.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

no worries, they'll most likely breed agian.

keep us posted.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

congrats...you're a grand daddy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^...and good luck with your deployment man...whatever it may be for.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i'd want to be there for the first time...


----------

